# Sticky  Windows 7 Service Pack 1



## jcgriff2

Windows 7 Service Pack 1 should be available in Windows Updates now.

What's included in Windows 7 Service Pack 1 (SP1)

Learn how to install Windows 7 Service Pack 1 (SP1)

Windows 7 SP1 - http://support.microsoft.com/kb/976932​
Documentation for Windows 7 and Windows Server 2008 R2 Service Pack 1 (KB976932)

Run System Update Readiness tool if SP1 install problems occur -

Description of the System Update Readiness Tool for Windows Vista, for Windows Server 2008, for Windows 7, and for Windows Server 2008 R2

Windows 7 x64 - Download details: System Update Readiness Tool for Windows 7 for x64-based Systems (KB947821) [February 2011]

Windows 7 x86 - Download details: System Update Readiness Tool for Windows 7 (KB947821) [February 2011]

Your computer may freeze or restart to a black screen that has a "0xc0000034" error message after you install Windows 7 Service Pack 1

How to uninstall Windows 7 Service Pack 1 (SP1)

John

`


----------



## GZ

Thank you! I have been waiting for this. I will probably install WAIK tonight and get rolling on my first slipstream!


----------



## Dave Atkin

Thanks XD, installing now.

Dave


----------



## Amd_Man

Downloaded and installed. We shall see how it goes then I'll slipstream to install disk.


----------



## Old Rich

I just installeed it on two systems and see no differences . .


----------



## GZ

Old Rich said:


> I just installeed it on two systems and see no differences . .


In my opinion that is a good thing. It means the patches and hot-fixes were applied properly! :chgrin:


----------



## jcgriff2

Interesting to note. . .

- Control Panel "View Installed Updates" lists all prior hotfixes + SP1

- Click on [to remove an update, see] "Installed Updates" and only 14 show up under "Microsoft Windows"

- "systeminfo" also shows just 14 hotfixes installed - 


Code:


[font=lucida console]
OS Name:                   Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 
OS Version:                6.1.7601 Service Pack 1 Build 7601

Hotfix(s):                 14 Hotfix(s) Installed.
                           [01]: KB971033
                           [02]: KB2305420
                           [03]: KB2393802
                           [04]: KB2425227
                           [05]: KB2475792
                           [06]: KB2479628
                           [07]: KB2482017
                           [08]: KB2484033
                           [09]: KB2485376
                           [10]: KB2487426
                           [11]: KB2488113
                           [12]: KB958488
                           [13]: KB976902
                           [14]: KB976932  
[/font]

`

To run *systeminfo* - 
START | type *cmd.exe* | RIGHT-click on cmd.exe | "Run as Administrator" | paste - 


Code:


[font=lucida console]systeminfo > 0 start notepad 0
[/font]

John

`


----------



## Amd_Man

gavinzach said:


> In my opinion that is a good thing. It means the patches and hot-fixes were applied properly! :chgrin:


Yes it is a good sign!


----------



## Raylo

Did all 3 of mine and all is good. Whew! Laptop took awhile but otherwise no issues.


----------



## Amd_Man

That's odd cause nothing has changed on mine. Everythings working great!


----------



## CEM

I installed Win 7 SP1 with couple updates too. It's working better now. It's matter on boot or when you go to browser too. Nice no problem with software's clean installation.But take a long time to download and install )))


----------



## DT Roberts

betranu said:


> But take a long time to download and install )))


I'm sure that's because the servers were overloaded with download requests. It'll be much better after a couple of weeks.

As others have said, the fewer changes the better. Windows 7 has already proven to be a very stable and powerful operating system, so there isn't much to be done aside from patching security holes and possibly making things run faster.


----------



## Coolfreak

SP1 still doesn't show up for me under Windows Update. It also did *not* install automatically. My Computer > Properties does not show SP1.

Before I download manually, any ideas why this didn't automatically download/install or even come up in Windows Update?

Windows 7 Home - 64 bit.


----------



## jcgriff2

Are all Windows Updates installed? There should be > 75 of them.

Run the System Update Readiness Tool for Windows - http_:_//support.microsoft.com/kb/947821

Go through the steps beginning with SFC - Service Pack Prepwork - sysnative.com - MVP

John


----------



## Coolfreak

I currently have 83 updates installed. Ran the tool - it installed one additional update for me - Hotfix For Windows - KB947821.

Ran all the prep work, also - no change.

I don't mind downloading and installing it manually - I am just wondering why it's not automatically installing it for me.


----------



## jcgriff2

What firewall/ anti-virus?


----------



## Coolfreak

Windows firewall and Avira.


----------



## jcgriff2

There should be no problem with that combo.

HDD space sufficient?


----------



## Coolfreak

729 GB Free. I would say so :grin:

Honestly, this makes no sense to me. Everytime I run Windows Update, it doesn't find SP1.


----------



## Amd_Man

I believe that you need this Description of the Windows 7 and Windows Server 2008 R2 installation software feature update update to insure service packs will install. It's KB976902.


----------



## cluberti

Technically it was supposed to roll out in a staged manner to WU users, so while it's hard to say for sure, it may simply not be offering it to you on purpose for some longer set amount of time. If you have the file, probably best just to install it manually anyway at this point, as the install from WU will be no different.


----------



## Coolfreak

KB976902 - Already installed on my PC.

*cluberti* - That's what I was thinking. That would be the most logical reasoning, in my opinion.


----------



## bwise1

I downloaded Sp1 win7 64bit from windows update page and it took awhile to download and install,but when everything was finished I had 27 updates that failed. I uninstalled SP1 from my computer and re downloaded sp1 again and ended up with the same results, 27 failed updates, All the failed updates have the same error code #80072ee2, went to Microsoft web site and got a few ideas from there but they didn't work, downloaded system update readiness tool, ran that and it didn't do anything. There was a message on Microsoft support page about having trouble with their update site, anybody else have any problems with updating from their site? Anyway I'm not sure what to do next any ideas would help. Thanks

bwise1


----------



## usasma

Is it listed under Important or Optional Updates?
It's under Important updates on my system - but isn't automatically selected for installation.


----------



## REMA1

Thanks for the links in english...though I have english window systems if I need to click on a link on microsoft's website, it automatically send me to the swedish website...so it's good you included a link to what's included in the service pack .


----------



## nice_guy75

gavinzach said:


> Thank you! I have been waiting for this. I will probably install WAIK tonight and get rolling on my first slipstream!


I would suggest you to integrate SP1 with reverse integration, slipstream may create problem in the future.


----------



## jessi11

i just opening that  thanks for shearing us


----------



## gofish

I have installed SP1 on 7 PCs. Only two had problems as they were running vSpace software and had X550 cards installed in them. NComputing are aware of these issues and will have a fix in May. The two PCs still worked but the multi user function of X550 cards stopped.


----------



## ilus

Hi guys! I've got a few problem after installation Windows 7 Home Premium SP1: all icons disappeared in the folder Control Panel/Devices and Printers and Windows Explorer is restarting when I try open located on the second hard disc. Can you advice me what to do to solve it?
Thanks


----------



## Dblanchard1278

I'm downloading sp1 now, I had a few questions when I saw this and already got them answered by reading the post. I found mine in the important updates but wasn't selected or checked automaticly. Guess it's gonna take a while to download almost 900 meg file, reminds me when I had to update win98 on a free dial up connection.


----------



## Dblanchard1278

Just got finished with the install, just to clairify something I said before its not alost 900 megs its almost 90 megs. I miss read the size, the install went well for a second times a charm effort kinda thing. I don't see any change as far as visual of fununality but I think this if for the behind the curtin kinda stuff as software compadibility and bug fixes and other stuff like that.


----------



## kemet

okay is it safe because here and alot of places says it contains a backdoor.Windows 7 Service Pack 1 contains a backdoor?? - Security | DSLReports Forums


----------



## Old Rich

Sounds like someone forgot to put the aluminum hat on when he went to bed . .


----------



## Daifne

And that original post was about an April's Fools day joke from 2010...


----------



## cluberti

Yeah, I've seen that one before. I think it was an XP service pack that contained a back door back then :wink:. Ever since NT4 shipped with a registry key named "_NSAKEY" (NT4 SP5), people have been postulating that Windows contains some magical back door that allows the NSA, the feds, whomever the person might be afraid of to steal your information. It was explained by Microsoft back then (and frankly it was a pretty good explanation) that it was a backup key for the cryptography portion of Windows used to create digital signatures. It may not have been the best practice to have a spare key (rather than splitting the key into multiple parts to safeguard it), but it at least makes sense. The conspiracy theory nutjobs jumped all over it because it was called "_NSAKEY", disregarding the fact the first (primary) key was called "_KEY".

News flash - if you put it on media (hard drive, CD/DVD, USB key, etc), someone can get at it no matter how hard you try to eliminate it - if you want security, use proper magnets and destroy/burn it (even then, it's not totally secure, but it's pretty darned close). Someone wanting your information really does not need your password, just physical access, time, and some good tools. Another news flash - the feds are already wiretapping and monitoring you without a warrant anyway, thanks to acts like the Patriot act. You're either totally off-grid, or you can be monitored. Tinfoil hats to the side, please.

:wink:


----------



## dhanushkapg

I installed that..But Not Such significant Changes i saw


----------



## Daifne

I was one of the odd ones who had problems with installing SP 1 on this machine only. It wouldn't boot except in Safe Mode. My mistake was installing too many language packs. The resolution from MS was to do a system restore and then uninstall some of the language packs before trying again. Well, I had only one restore point from that day and it wouldn't work. The sys restore settings had been set too low by default. I do weekly full backups and daily incremental backups with Macrium Reflect to our server, but they were throwing fits as well. After 14 hours, I finally got it back up and running from the backups. I've removed most of the language packs, but just haven't gotten up the nerve to try again yet. I'll get there, but it will have to be a day when I have the time if it messes up again.

SP 1 went well on all of my other machines as well as on customer machines.


----------



## Wrench97

Ok Windows Gurus, Win 7 x86, MSE, SP1 install unsuccessful Unknown error 0x800f0900
I've run the Troubleshooter several times which always says it fixed errors, run the system readiness tool, used diag start up, clean boot, selective boot w/only MS services, run System file checker, and Check disk. Tried D/Ling the SP1 standalone installer fails with the same error.

All other updates install including IE9, System runs well no other issues.

Any Ideas?


----------



## Daifne

The last answer here may help: Windows 7 Service Pack 1 (x64) fails to install - 0x800f0900 - Microsoft Answers

Or this: Windows 7 - Error Code: 0X800F0900 & 0X800B0100 (Can't - Microsoft Answers


----------



## Wrench97

The last link has some items to explore, I've cover everything in the first link.


----------



## Daifne

Good luck, Wrench. I still haven't gotten up the nerve to try updating this machine again. I'll get there... Sometime... ;-)


----------



## Wrench97

The Readiness log gives me this


> Checking System Update Readiness.
> Binary Version 6.1.7601.21645
> Package Version 11.0
> 2011-04-08 12:43
> 
> Checking Windows Servicing Packages
> 
> Checking Package Manifests and Catalogs
> (f)	CBS Catalog Corrupt	0x800B0100	servicing\Packages\Package_1_for_KB978262~31bf3856ad364e35~x86~~6.1.1.0.cat
> (f)	CBS MUM Corrupt	0x800F0900	servicing\Packages\Package_for_KB978262~31bf3856ad364e35~x86~~6.1.1.0.mum Line 1: ®X´¹k“æÆ§ÍÆÒ�|c“]†•[email protected]õ‚JÊ0Ùý+“Ñ÷5ê%©f’\t_5ÛDYÊy
> 
> Checking Package Watchlist
> 
> Checking Component Watchlist
> 
> Checking Packages
> 
> Checking Component Store
> 
> Summary:
> Seconds executed: 328
> Found 2 errors
> CBS MUM Corrupt Total count: 1
> CBS Catalog Corrupt Total count: 1
> 
> Unavailable repair files:
> servicing\packages\Package_1_for_KB978262~31bf3856ad364e35~x86~~6.1.1.0.mum
> servicing\packages\Package_for_KB978262~31bf3856ad364e35~x86~~6.1.1.0.mum
> servicing\packages\Package_1_for_KB978262~31bf3856ad364e35~x86~~6.1.1.0.cat
> servicing\packages\Package_for_KB978262~31bf3856ad364e35~x86~~6.1.1.0.cat



KB978262 looks to me to be a XP only hotfix for ActiveX killbits?

This system was originally Vista upgraded to Win7, never had XP on it.


----------



## Daifne

You could try uninstalling KB978262 and running updates again. It should pick this update first before presenting SP1 again. 

One of those links also gave you the link to get the download for the manual SP1 installer. I often need to use the manual installers on customers' machines. Happens.


----------



## Wrench97

KB978262 won't install, it's for XP error comes up wrong OS installed.
It shows on the update history list, but not on the installed updates list?

I'm rerunning the System update readiness tool now to see if I can add the .mum and .cat files to the temp folder(Since I deleted the temp folder contents earlier


----------



## Daifne

The download for that update are on this page: MS10-008: Cumulative Security Update of ActiveX Kill Bits


----------



## Wrench97

Following the instructions found here> Advanced guidelines for diagnosing and fixing servicing corruption

Moving the .mum and .cat files to the %windir%\Temp\CheckSUR\servicing packages directory, and rerunning the update readiness tool cleared the log file, however SP1 still stops in the same spot and fails.


----------



## Daifne

Are you using Windows updates for the SP1 install or did you download the manual installer? I would recommend the second.


----------



## Wrench97

Both the download, just takes less to time to fail with the same error.


----------



## Daifne

I think I'm stumped. I did search on the error and couldn't find anything better than what I gave you already. I think MS still provides free phone support for update problems. You could try that. Be prepared to spend a lot of time on the phone to India...


----------



## Wrench97

If worse comes to worse I'm going to try a Win7 update install, that seems to be the only surefire fix I've run across, but since the wife's home she wants back now "Before I break it and she can't use it"  I'll start again in the morning.


----------



## Daifne

LOL! I'm so glad that both my fiance and I are geeks. We understand each other on these issues.


----------



## cluberti

That error is "CBS_E_XML_PARSER_FAILURE", so either there really is something wrong with your box, or you've managed to get multiple instances of SP1 that were corrupt. It might be useful for you to use the downloaded version of SP1, get it to fail, and then .zip up and upload your \Windows\Logs\CBS\CBS.log file here immediately afterwards.


----------



## Wrench97

Delete any current CBS logs first or will it overwrite the existing?


----------



## cluberti

Don't delete anything there - just let the usual log overlapping occur. It will handle it on it's own.


----------



## ifygirls

thanks, i just install it


----------



## MalletKATMan

*Re: Windows 7 Service Pack 1 Deactivates The Windows Media Player*

I originally posted a problem with Win7 SP1 which disabled the Windows Media Player. Outward appearances indicated WMP had been removed (desktop icon vacant, etc.), but in fact it had only been deactivated. After my fourth try at installing SP1 (and rolling back to the previous Restore Point after the first three) I looked at the activation of WMP through Control Panel->Programs And Features->Turn Windows Features On And Off and found WMP deactivated (under Media Features). Clicking it active again and rebooting cured the problem.


----------



## ShanksWizzle

Thank you very much i just installed it to my laptop.


----------



## writerman

Here's a warning to any VB6 or C++ vn 6 software developers planning to install Win7 SP1.

For reasons no one seems to be able to fathom, this SP changes the interface IDs for most (all?) MDAC interfaces. The result is that if you subsequently rebuild (on a Win7 SP1 box) any application that uses MDAC, that application will fail on any other Windows version as soon as it tries to access MDAC.

It took me two days to get to the bottom of that one. My VB6 app worked fine when I tested it on my development machine but as soon as I copied it to a Vista machine it fell flat on its face. Uninstalling SP1 and recompiling fixed the problem.


----------



## bmsbms29

Just a comment on Windows 7 Home Premium AND the new SP1
--
SP 1 Installed automatically AND by reading the above - I found out - That's Why My Computer Boots UP SO SO SO MUCH FASTER... absolutely wonderful..

I pray the other problem(s) above are taken care of.


----------



## bravekismet

is sp1 a must?


----------



## writerman

bravekismet said:


> is sp1 a must?


I uninstalled SP1 about a month ago because of the MDAC issue. My computer and I are both still alive, I think.

What benefits I am missing out on, I don't know. I was never particularly aware of when SP1 installed itself and I've not missed it. On the other hand, as a software developer, SP1's absence has allowed me to resume building database applications that actually work on my users' computers.

Keith


----------



## cluberti

You have until April 9 of 2013 to still be supported, but at that point you either get no further security updates or you install SP1 and try to make it work. Have you contacted Microsoft about the MDAC issues to see if they have workarounds/fixes for this yet? Although, given that the VC6 IDE hasn't actually been supported since Sept 30th 2005, I wouldn't be hopeful, but the runtimes (at least the VB6 ones are) are still supported in a minimal fashion on Windows 7. With that in mind, it might still be worth contacting them.


----------



## writerman

Although I've not personally been in contact with Microsoft, others have and there's been a lot of discussion of this issue on the web. There are some work-arounds, although none are particularly attractive...

1. The pre-Win7 MDAC interfaces can be called explicitly but that would require changing my software to check the current Windows version and calling different interfaces depending on the environment it's running under (or have different versions of the software for pre win7 sp1 and post win7 sp1).

2. Use what's called "late binding" and call interfaces by looking up their names at run time. This is more hassle and less efficient.

3. Archive the old MDAC components before installing SP1. Install SP1 than restore the old MDAC obliterating the new one. Currently this looks like the most attractive option.

Keith


----------



## cluberti

There's always #4, and that's use a newer version of the C compiler in VS 2005 or newer.


----------



## andrewsymonds

Thanks for the information as I am Windows XP user and thinking of upgrading it to Win7, your post give information about Win7 SP1 that how to install in previously installed in Win7. I thanks once again for this post.


----------



## writerman

cluberti said:


> There's always #4, and that's use a newer version of the C compiler in VS 2005 or newer.


Is VS 2005 dot net? I can't remember. If not then I'm not sure it would help. As I understand it, the problem is deeper rooted than than just a compiler problem. It is actually independent of the language the application is written in, or the compiler used (one of my affected applications is actually written in VB).

When you link by name to MDAC (or any other) interfaces, the compiler (be it C++ or Visual Basic or whatever) ascertains the ordinal number for each interface by looking up its name in the COM library present on the development machine. This produces an application that will only work on systems where the library interfaces have the same ordinal numbers as they had on the development box. This is why all considerate library developers will go overboard to keep the ordinals for their interfaces constant over successive releases.

My understanding of the problem (which could be flawed) is that when Microsoft introduced newer versions of the MDAC interfaces in SP 1, they kept the old interfaces available for back compatibility but they changed their names. The existing names were then reused for new interfaces with new ordinals.

Suppose, for example, we have an interface called DoIt, with an ordinal of 42. You build your application and it works. A new version of the library comes out with the interface renamed Old_DoIt. For back compatibility, Old_DoIt is allocated ordinal 42. The library contains a brand new DoIt interface with an ordinal of 99.

Compiled versions of your existing application continue to work because they call interface #42 without needing to know that, on new systems, interface #42 is actually called Old_DoIt.

All hell breaks loose, though, when you recompile in the new environment. The compiler looks up DoIt in the COM library and comes up with an ordinal of 99. You compile and run your code and it works perfectly - on your development box. However, as soon as anyone tries to run it in an old environment it blows because interface #99 doesn't exist.

I am still very disgruntled that Microsoft did this a) at all and especially b) without forewarning anyone. It's the worst of all possible problems because if the developer only tests on his development box (and we don't all have the benefit of quality control departments) then the problem doesn't manifest itself. In the worst case scenario it only shows up when you release the software to customers who are running older systems. It also cost me two days, that I could ill afford, to diagnose the bug when my software stopped working on older systems.

There are actually options #4 and 5. Option 4 is to link explicitly to the renamed old interfaces, but that's a hassle in the VB environment plus you've got to seek out and change everywhere in the code where you access MDAC.

Option 5 is to move forward to .net. The problem here is I simply don't have the time or resources. I'm not a professional development department with staff willing and able to do the job. I'm just one guy with some software I wrote for myself but which other people happen to find useful.


----------



## cluberti

Oh I understand option #5 - however, if you're using VC6, that hasn't been supported for many years. You can use VS2005, 2008, or 2010 and still write in straight C as you would have with VC6. I'll have to look into the MDAC changes, as I haven't thought about those interfaces in years (yes, I moved to the .net darkside a few years ago, and it is a time saver).


----------



## writerman

Don't get me wrong. I do quite like .net for new software. Unfortunately, the task of converting two, quite large, existing applications from C++ and VB respectively, has always been too daunting for me even to attempt it.


----------



## miketaylor1

Hello...
I installed Win 7 SP1 with couple updates too. It's working better now. It's matter on boot or when you go to browser too. Nice no problem with software's clean installation.


----------



## jcgriff2

Glad to hear W7 SP1 is installed and all is well.

Good luck with your studies, Mike.

John


----------



## itsolexpert

I have installed Win 7 service pack and found nothing is new in this.


----------



## jcgriff2

You would not notice anything different after SP1, just like there are no noticeable differences after Windows Updates.


----------



## writerman

jcgriff2 said:


> You would not notice anything different after SP1, just like there are no noticeable differences after Windows Updates.


Nothing, that is, unless you are a software developer using ADO. If you are, then you would notice, sooner or later, that any software you built on a machine with SP1 installed won't run on any of your customers' machines unless they too are running Windows 7 with SP1.


----------



## jcgriff2

Good point.

I should have said "... the average user would not notice anything different after SP1. . ."


----------



## hillbillypop

I have it on 2 desktops and 1 laptop it installed great however my p5bw-la wont read usb unless it is plugged in before bios if you take flash drive out and plug it in again it wont read it system has plenty power


----------

